# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Φωτια στο Grandeur of the Seas .

## mastrokostas

971171_10151665297018428_2036539684_n.jpg 

Περισσοτερα εδω :http://abcnews.go.com/Business/royal...3#.UaOyN0Bmh8E

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εκεί πίσω είναι το Incinerator που καίνε τα σκουπίδια !(Πιθανόν) να ξεκίνησε από εκεί η φωτιά !

----------


## despo

Οπως και να είναι, εγω βλέπω ένα ακόμα ατύχημα σε πλοίο/πολυκατοικία, υποτίθεται νέας τεχνολογίας. 
Στα 'δικά' μας (όσο μπορούμε να τα λέμε ακόμα ετσι) ηλικίας 25 η' 30 η' περισσότερων χρόνων, πως γίνεται 
-δόξα τω Θεώ να λέμε- να μην έχουμε τέτοια απρόοπτα ;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Οπως και να είναι, εγω βλέπω ένα ακόμα ατύχημα σε πλοίο/πολυκατοικία, υποτίθεται νέας τεχνολογίας. 
> Στα 'δικά' μας (όσο μπορούμε να τα λέμε ακόμα ετσι) ηλικίας 25 η' 30 η' περισσότερων χρόνων, πως γίνεται 
> -δόξα τω Θεώ να λέμε- να μην έχουμε τέτοια απρόοπτα ;


μεγαλα καραβια μεγαλες φουρτουνες

----------

